# Early signs of restrictions for those choosing not to vaccinate



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

A few rules have been eased in Dubai relating to hotels, restaurants and events but also early signs of restrictions for those choosing not to vaccinate. 
Now need to be vaccinated to attend weddings, spectator sports, concerts etc









Dubai Covid-19 rules overhaul allows concerts, 10 diners to a table and weddings for 100


The government released news of the changes at Arabian Travel Market on Monday




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKMS said:


> A few rules have been eased in Dubai relating to hotels, restaurants and events but also early signs of restrictions for those choosing not to vaccinate.
> Now need to be vaccinated to attend weddings, spectator sports, concerts etc
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how that will go for bars with bands, checking everyone's vaccine status at the gate should slow down thing even more. But this is one of the reasons I pushed to get the vaccine as early as possible, I could see this coming.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Not sure how that will go for bars with bands, checking everyone's vaccine status at the gate should slow down thing even more. But this is one of the reasons I pushed to get the vaccine as early as possible, I could see this coming.


Likewise, we took ours early. I think they will gradually make it harder to live without taking a vaccine. I can see next step will be malls, smaller venues/restaurants etc.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

HI,
Saudi have just announced that unvaccinated people will not be able to use public transport, visit government offices etc. from 1st August - can easily see other GCC countries following a similar path!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Dubai bars, clubs and live venues told to use Al Hosn app to admit vaccinated guests


An electronic certificate will also suffice – but venues should not ask for physical cards or print-outs




www.thenationalnews.com





"Under new rules introduced this week, only people who have received both doses of Covid-19 vaccine can go to bars and nightclubs and attend other events. "


"The rules are the same for tourists visiting bars, clubs and live music and sports venues.

Vaccinated tourists can download the Al Hosn app and register using the "unified number" (UID) listed on their visa, or use an electronic certificate."

Let's see how antiwaxxers deal with this...


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

QOFE said:


> Dubai bars, clubs and live venues told to use Al Hosn app to admit vaccinated guests
> 
> 
> An electronic certificate will also suffice – but venues should not ask for physical cards or print-outs
> ...


I have a work colleague who funnily enough has suddenly changed his mind about getting vaccinated


----------

